# Soo Bahk Soo sparring



## Montecarlodrag (Jun 28, 2008)

Several years ago, we had a master who taught us a set of 3-step sparring, which He called "Soo Bahk Soo", or "Sam Soo Sik Dae Ryun"

They are something similar to One step Sparring (Il Soo Sik Dae Ryun), but more complicated, faster and more agressive.

Many of the strikes used were very brutal strikes to the knees, nose, neck, ribs, and several other vital parts. A single 3-step technique would hit 3 or more body's weak points one after another.

Many years passed, and I barely remember a few of them.

I am looking for a reference of them, because I find them very useful. I'm wondering of any of you have heard of these techniques, or better yet, have a reference to videos where I can learn them again.

Regards.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 5, 2008)

Montecarlodrag said:


> Several years ago, we had a master who taught us a set of 3-step sparring, which He called "Soo Bahk Soo", or "Sam Soo Sik Dae Ryun"
> 
> They are something similar to One step Sparring (Il Soo Sik Dae Ryun), but more complicated, faster and more agressive.
> 
> ...


 
Would you be willing to describe them in a bit more depth?  The Samsoosik that I have learn were basically one steps, but literally with three steps.  e.g. the attacker performs three choongdan kongkyuks back to back.  The defender moved backwards defending and countering each strike.  What you are describing sounds more like illsoosik with more movements.  

I have personally never seen any reference to samsoosik, but at least in my organization, the illsoosik was only recently standardized and prior to that, each school and isntructor had their own set.  So chances are - without returning to the person who taught them to you, you will have a very hard time finding a reference.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Jul 5, 2008)

I did a bit of a thinking, and I may have a confussion.

Sam Soo Sik is another thing.


But Soo Bahk Soo, as I remember it, is a series of sparring techniques. Similar to Il Soo Sik, as follows:

An opponent atacks you either with hand or foot.
You do a movement to evade or counter.
Then you do a set of strikes, to the weak points of the body.

I remember only a few, some hand strikes to the throat, the base of the nose, the eyes, etc.
Feet strikes are to the side of the knee, ankle, or wherever a broken bone can occur.

The result: A lot of serious damage.


----------

